# Castor oil eyelashes



## lollipop (Sep 3, 2005)

Hello everyone! I would like to know who is using castor oil for the eyelashes. I have read alot that some people do this for growing and thickening the lashes and that it works, but i did not read it yet at this forum, so that is why i ask. Hope for replies!


----------



## anne7 (Sep 3, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lollipop* Hello everyone! I would like to know who is using castor oil for the eyelashes. I have read alot that some people do this for growing and thickening the lashes and that it works, but i did not read it yet at this forum, so that is why i ask. Hope for replies!



Isn't castor oil used as medicine? I have never heard of it being used on the lashes, though.


----------



## lollipop (Sep 3, 2005)

Originally Posted by *anne7* Isn't castor oil used as medicine? I have never heard of it being used on the lashes, though. Do not know for the medicine part, but i know it is good for many things. And about the eyelashes i have heard and read alot about it. But not at this forum yet. It makes the lashes stronger also and the lashes will not fall out so easy this way. Do you really not heard about it? I thought maybe know one mentioned it yet, but do have heard about it. Really its something that i have read atleast at 5 forums. And i also typed at google this: Castor oil eyelashes.


----------



## butterflyblue (Sep 3, 2005)

I haven't heard of that either. You have to be careful what to use on your eyes. I have used Baby oil, applied with q-tip for many years before I go to bed.

My lashes don't all out like they used too and they are soft and dark.





Originally Posted by *lollipop* Hello everyone! I would like to know who is using castor oil for the eyelashes. I have read alot that some people do this for growing and thickening the lashes and that it works, but i did not read it yet at this forum, so that is why i ask. Hope for replies!


----------



## suzukigrrl (Sep 3, 2005)

I've never heard of this, but I would love to hear more if someone is going to try it.


----------



## QuePasa (Sep 3, 2005)

Yes, I've heard of this and actually tried it a while ago &amp; it _does_ work. I applied the castor oil with a q-tip, and in about 3 weeks, I noticed my eyelashes were longer. I stopped using the castor oil because my eyelashes are incredibly curly.


----------



## lollipop (Sep 9, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Naturally* I'd use Castor Oil LONG before I use Baby Oil ...unless that baby oil is organic, or not petroleum derived! 
Make sure it's COLD Pressed Castor Oil. Edgar Cayce used it for many things! It's really a great thing to use!

If you use any oils, like jojoba and stuff, does it always have to be cold pressed, and why?


----------



## lollipop (Sep 9, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Naturally* I don't know about the other oils ..but I do know for Castor Oil it should be cold-pressed (I think it has to do with the way it is processed ..it's better). You can find out some information about the uses of Castor Oil here. OK, thanks for the info. I know i once had used Castor oil for my pigment spots, because i had read it was good for it, but it was very itchy. I do not know if it is supposed to be itchy, anyone know? How do you know it is cold pressed ? Thanks in advantage, bye!


----------



## Pauline (Oct 7, 2005)

I have heard of applying Vasaline to the eyelashes and eyebrows (seemingly to make them grow). I don't know if it's true but the lashes do look thicker,maybe becuase they looked glossier.


----------



## lollipop (Oct 7, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Pauline* I have heard of applying Vasaline to the eyelashes and eyebrows (seemingly to make them grow). I don't know if it's true but the lashes do look thicker,maybe becuase they looked glossier. Hi Pauline. I have heard of this one too, and it makes the lashes stronger also! Maybe that i am gonna try this one too see if it works. I dont have heard any bad things about this, so why not


----------



## mish_shel (Oct 8, 2005)

Hi there!

Ive been using castor oil on my lashes after reading about it on the vogue forum, and i must say it has worked for me!





My lashes are much stronger, and softer and the dont break anymore!

My advice is to only use a smidge, otherwise you'll wake-up with blurry eyes


----------



## lollipop (Oct 8, 2005)

Originally Posted by *mish_shel* Hi there!Ive been using castor oil on my lashes after reading about it on the vogue forum, and i must say it has worked for me!





My lashes are much stronger, and softer and the dont break anymore!

My advice is to only use a smidge, otherwise you'll wake-up with blurry eyes





Hi there



!!! Thanks for youre share about the oil, bye!!!


----------



## princess220 (Oct 12, 2005)

Yes, i have heard of this too that castor oil is suppose to be good for your eyelashes. I had even gotton a jar of castor oil, i started putting it on my eyelashes before going to bed, i ended up getting lazy... hmm..I never knew it had to be kept cold and pressed.. i think i will get anothe rjar and this time put it on when its cold!!


----------



## karrieann (Oct 12, 2005)

Wow! how cool is this. I have never heard of it but I am gonna try it out!


----------



## shawngal (Oct 13, 2005)

I also read about this on another forum and have been applying castor oil to my eyelashes and eyebrows off and on for a year(I get lazy and forget sometimes) I haven't noticed much difference in my eyelashes but it really helped my brows after getting tweezer happy. 

I need to be more regular with it, I still see some bald spots on my brows which are bothering the heck out of me.


----------



## beautynista (Oct 13, 2005)

Originally Posted by *mish_shel* Hi there!Ive been using castor oil on my lashes after reading about it on the vogue forum, and i must say it has worked for me!





My lashes are much stronger, and softer and the dont break anymore!

My advice is to only use a smidge, otherwise you'll wake-up with blurry eyes





i know this is off topic :icon_love...but i like your avatar mish-shel...Audrey tatou is one of my fave actresses!


----------



## mish_shel (Oct 14, 2005)

hehe she's beautiful isnt she? :icon_love


----------



## Mambz098 (Oct 14, 2005)

i'm kinda nervous about putting oil really close to my eyes... hmmm


----------



## shawngal (Oct 14, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Mambz098* i'm kinda nervous about putting oil really close to my eyes... hmmm I was really nervous about this too, since I have sensitive eyes but I haven't had a problem yet. Glad I came across this post, it got me jump started into doing this again.


----------



## cottoncandy (Oct 16, 2005)

should i put the oil on the lashes themselves, or more on the roots? or both?


----------



## shawngal (Oct 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *cottoncandy* should i put the oil on the lashes themselves, or more on the roots? or both? I do the entire lash, from root to tip. I've found that if I use one of those dual ended cotton swabs(the ones that have the pointed tip on one end) that it does a better job of getting the roots and doesn't leave me feeling like I have oil all over my eyes.


----------



## jasmine_UK (Sep 8, 2007)

sorry to revive this thread after such a long time!

I just bought a bottle of organic castor oil and the oil is very viscous. It comes out of the bottle very thick and almost sticky.

I noticed it is close to its expiration date - could this be why or is this how the oil is supposed to be?

would be grateful for any input.


----------



## Veroniquella (Jun 9, 2011)

Ive heard mixed reviews, so I thought Id try it on myself. Ill be applying castor oil to my upper and lower lashes aswell as the half of my eyebrows which have sparse hair for two weeks and then see if theres any difference. Ill be reporting on that soon!


----------



## Shaylynn (Jun 23, 2011)

I have yet to try this. I have short, thick, pale eyelashes, I have used an eyelash rejuvenation serum by SelectLash, and I use olive oil occasionally... but I'm definitely going to get some castor oil when I see some. I've heard about castor oil from multiple online sources.


----------



## aliana (Jun 24, 2011)

I bought castor oil last week and I've been applying it to my lash line for a few days now. I'll come back to this thread in a month or more to let you know, if it made any difference  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I should probably take a photo now so I can check the progress later.


----------



## satojoko (Jul 7, 2011)

I started making an actual eye lash serum for myself about a year ago, with castor oil being one of the ingredients. I didn't like castor oil by itself because it is very thick and sticky. But mixed with other ingredients which make it non-sticky and possible to brush it on with a mascara-type wand makes a big difference. It made quite a noticeable difference for me in the pigmentation of my eye lashes, meaning they became blacker, which of course makes them look naturally thicker, and they do not fall out as often as they used to when removing makeup. It also softens the eye area around my lashes really nicely, which is a good thing.

As a result of that success, I also started experimenting with making my own bi-phase eye makeup remover because the one I formerly used was often sold out. I got fed up and decided to try and make my own, and am so glad I did. After experimenting with many different ingredients, I finally settled on a formulation that I am ecstatic with. It does not have castor oil in it, but it does have a percentage of a blend of other oils which make the skin and hair healthier, yet does not at all have an oily texture to it &gt; does not leave behind an oily feeling around the eyes &gt; and is not irritating at all, and as a bonus doesn't leave any chemical residue on the skin around the eyes. My eyes feel super fresh and clean afterwards. It actually doubles as what some people might call a toner, but is not at all a typical toner, but leaves facial skin nice and soft and free of residue from cleansers or soap which can contribute to blackheads, break-outs and irritations.The ingredients in typical eye makeup removers are terrible, as are the ingredients in toners, and it really makes me wonder how much the residue left behind by these products which I see in the stores contribute to fine lines and wrinkles in the eye area and on the face, even when using good serums and creams afterwards.

I absolutely love this remover, especially since it completely takes off both waterproof and non-waterproof eye makeup of all types, is a double-duty product for the eyes and face, and is 100% natural, calming and moisturizing. Using the above castor oil based serum and the bi-phase makeup remover/pseudo-toner together has made a big difference in my eye lashes *and* the skin around my eyes and on my face. I love coming up with products which I can use that are superior to anything I can find in the stores, and that are chemical free and contain ingredients which are great for both the hair and skin. Haven't bought a single bottle of eye makeup remover or after-cleansing product in a very long time because I haven't found anything in the stores which comes anywhere near these in quality or the way they perform. I really, truly love natural ingredients, especially when I can see and prove that they work as good, and far better, than anything that is mass-manufactured.


----------



## divadoll (Jul 8, 2011)

Anyone here that uses the Oil Cleansing Method would have the same results.  I use a 25% castor/50% jojoba/25% hempseed oil blend to remove all the makeup off my face.  

I use rapid lash for my lashes but right now, I've been lazy.


----------



## lollipop (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanx for your replie, interesting


----------



## lollipop (Jul 10, 2011)

That would be great to see if it will make any changes thx. BTW doesn't it burn in your eyes

 



> Originally Posted by *aliana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I bought castor oil last week and I've been applying it to my lash line for a few days now. I'll come back to this thread in a month or more to let you know, if it made any difference  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I should probably take a photo now so I can check the progress later.


----------



## lollipop (Jul 10, 2011)

Don't know about the expiration day, but yes castor oil is sticky and thick!!
 



> Originally Posted by *jasmine_UK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> sorry to revive this thread after such a long time!
> I just bought a bottle of organic castor oil and the oil is very viscous. It comes out of the bottle very thick and almost sticky.
> ...


----------



## Eliza (Jul 10, 2011)

woow! this is so funny to see others doing the same thing as me! I've used castor oil on my lashes for a few years and I do definateley notice a difference, they are so thick long and soft and it makes them grow super fast, my mum told me to try it as she swears by it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## magosienne (Jul 10, 2011)

I would be careful not to put on too much oil on your lashes, i noticed it makes mine puffy like golf balls, so i keep the castor oil for my hands, it's fantastic on nails.


----------



## divadoll (Jul 10, 2011)

Your lashes puffed or your eyes?


----------



## brandysmantoya (Jun 10, 2012)

I did use castor oil for over one year almost every night. It makes eyelashes more moisturized for sure. I started to lose less eyelashes. I didnt like the sticky feeling in the morning, though. I use Fysiko eyelash serum now for growing eyelashes, it made lashes and brows longer and thicker


----------



## ohsoosmexy (Feb 19, 2013)

I've been using castor oil on my lashes and brows for a month now.  I can't tell much difference in my brow but definitely my lashes.  They are much stronger indeed.  One or two would always fall out when i rub my eyes but now they don't.


----------



## melissa67 (Apr 20, 2013)

I use Fysiko serum to grow eyelashes, castor oil is sticky and doesn't work even 10% like fysiko does, it is funny some people even compare it.


----------



## marrymemakeup (Apr 24, 2013)

I haven't try this before... should see if it works. Nice to know about this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amandah (Apr 24, 2013)

I recently started using coconut oil as a makeup remover (works great for mascara) and noticed a significant change in my eyelashes. They definitely became fuller and longer. And the coconut oil isn't too greasy either.


----------



## andylee (May 1, 2013)

I recommend Grandelash Md it really worked for our clients and will surely help you as well.

you can find other premium eyelashes products  at javaforbeauty


----------

